# AtomChipÂ® - $15000 Notebook



## sanmansp (Dec 2, 2005)

sourec :: *atomchip.com/_wsn/page4.html



hey check the Specs on this notebook - or should i call it MiNd BoGgLinG SpEcS


CPU - 6.8 Ghz
Storage - 2 TB
RAM - 1 TB
and more.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Date Available: January 2006.
Sale Price: $8500-$15000 (depends
on the completeness).

*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/SG1122.jpg
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/SG220-2-x.jpg
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/1TBRAM-x.jpg
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/SystProp-x.jpg


SPECIFICATION:

Processor: 6.8GHZ CPU (AtomChipÂ® QuantumÂ® II processor / System Compliance: Two Operating Systems with Voice Command (MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional and LinuxÂ®) / PROMT-Translator (8 languages) / /Memory: 1TB Quantum-Optical non-volatile RAM (NvIOpSRAM-SODIMM 200-pin) / Storage: 2TB non-volatile Quantum RAM (NvIOpRAM-ATA IDE) / Optical Drive: DVD Super Multi / LCD Display: 12.1" WXGA (1280 x 800, 16:10) TFT Glare Type LCD display with 1.3 Mega pixel CMOS camera / Video & Graphics: Two Integrated graphic controllers [IntelÂ®855GME internal graphics, support IntelÂ® DVMT (Dynamic Video Memory Technology) and AtomChipÂ® DVM (Dynamic Video Memory)] / Communication: 10/100 Base-T LAN on board, MDC Fax/Modem V.90/V.92 on Board, 802.11a/802.11b/802.11g WLAN, IntelÂ® PRO/Wireless 2100/2200BG/2915ABG network connection, WiFi, Bluetoth, GPRS -with Bluetoth antena, CMOS camera with USB interface, Mega pixel resolution CMOS image / Pointing Device: Synaptics touchpad with 4 way scrolling button / Application Launch Key: E-mail, Internet, Capture, WLAN / LED Status Indicator: Power, Suspend/Resume, Battery Charging Status, Quantum Storage Access, Num Lock mode, Caps Lock mode, Scroll Lock mode, WLAN Lock mode / Keyboard: 3.0mm travel, inverted-T, 88keys with 2 windows key (Internet & Microsoft For Connectivity) / Interface Ports Front Side: One 4-in-1 card reader slot (support SDIO/SD/MS Pro/MS), Audio line out, Stereo Microphone-in / Interface Ports Left Side: LAN port, Modem port, SVGAâ€“out port, One Type II PCMCIA slot (support CardBus), 1394A port (mini jack) / Interface Ports Right Side: USB 2.0 ports x 3 / Interface Port Rear Side: DC-in, Kensington Lock / Audio: Built-in two stereo speakers and Built-in Microphone / AC Adapter (Input: 100-240V AC, 50-60Hz, 1.5A. Output: 20V DC, 2.5A, 50W) / Battery: 6 cell Li-lon battery pack. Battery Charge: 3 hrs charge time to 100% capacity while system off and 4 hrs charge time while system on. Battery Life: Approximately 8 hours for AtomChipÂ® QuantumÂ® II processor and 3 hours for 4 x IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M processors 1.7CHz / BIOS: AMI, Support PnP, password, Bootable from USB and DVD / Power Management: ACPI 2.0 compliance / Smart Battery System Support / Security: Kensington Lock / Size: 320.0(W) x 242.0(D) x 22.0(H)mm/28.0mm (front/back) / Weight: 1.9kg(when fully equipped with AtomChipÂ® QuantumÂ® II processor) and 2,20kg(when fully equipped with 4 x IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M processors) / Packing Accessories: Quick Guide, Support CD (Driver, Utility, Manual), AC Adapter, Power Cord, Battery Pack, BOSE Headphone Music System with noise Cancelling.

photos here
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/SG220-2-x.jpg
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/Onetochaction-2.JPG
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/1TBRAM-x.jpg
*atomchip.com/db4/00366/atomchip.com/_uimages/SystProp-x.jpg

THIS HIGHLY MOBILE, WIRELESS NOTEBOOK IS PACKED WITH ALL
THE POWER AND FEATURES YOU'LL NEED TO GET THE JOB DONE! 	

PROCESSOR COMPARTMENT
[The cover of the quantum processor is removed]

1 - Connectors
2 - Optical Lens (Transceiver-1)
3 - Optical Lens (Transceiver-2)
4 - Connector for Fibers Optical cable
5 - Fan
6 - Fibers Optical cable



Instant access to your e-mail, wireless LAN, photo capture and the Internet is one touch
away with the SG220-2 convenient feature keys located at the top of the keyboard.


THE REVOLUTION BEGINS

The notebook does not employ a Hard Disk and is completely based on solid state AtomChipÂ® optoelectronics [except the mechanical Optical Drive: DVD Super Multi].

The new non-volatile Quantum-Optical RAM increases the speed of the system, since there is no need to refresh information after every cycle of reading of information, unlike regular RAM.

The new AtomChipÂ® QuantumÂ® II processor with 256MB on-board memory has a high speed with very low consumption of electrical energy.

This notebook has a wireless function, high CPU speed and large memory capacity with extremely low power consumption. Absence of the hard disk increases system stability under low temperatures, vibration and acceleration.

Voice Command!
That lets you use your voice to look up e-mails, contacts, get calendar information, play and control your music or video, and launch programs.

THIS PRODUCT OPENS A NEW ERA IN THE CONSUMER ELECTRONICS INDUSTRY!





With the SG220-2 integrated 1.3-mega
pixel camera and super wireless
connectivity, you're ready for
one-on-one or group meetings even
when clients or colleagues are across
town or across oceans.



MORE ABOUT THE SG220-2

1. The design of the case of the computer (with the video camera), 6 cell Li-Ion battery Pack (with AC Adapter) is developed by ELLITEGROUP Computer System CO. LTD (Taiwan). Also, SG220-2 is only similar to Intel BTO Notebook V200 in the external design.

This laptop implements patented new designs of the motherboard, processor, co-processor, RAM and Storage by Atom Chip Corporation (USA).

The Assembly of the SG220-2:
Computechnics Atom Chip Corporate SDN BHD (Malaysia)

The Manufacturers of the components for SG220-2:
i. SVG Israel New Technology Ltd. (USA)
ii. Tartan Technology, Ltd. (UK)
iii. Kvant Equipment, Ltd. (Hong Kong)

Windows XP works with 64-bits. Simultaneously four identical copies of the Operational System work in the computer. AtomChip@co-processor counts all packets of RAM and summarizes all occupied and free registers. This information is entered into System Properties. Also some changes in the structure of Windows XP are made. All these innovations are covered with several new patents. After the release of patents the information will be published by the patent office.

The new AtomChip@Quantum@II processor works simultaneously with four sectors of 64-bits in each packet.

2. SG220-2 can work even without the Quantum Storage(NvIOpRAM-ATA IDE). Quantum Storage is recommended for recording and storage of the audio/video library. Up to 500 full length movies can be stored on the Quantum Storage. Recording of programs can be done directly from DVD to NvIOpSRAM.

3. At the CES-2005 the company Compu-Technics, Inc. (partner of the company Atom Chip Corporation) demonstrated two new models of the first wireless notebook computer on the market without a Hard Drive. For the first time ever in consumer computers 100GB and 256GB AtomChip@non-volatile RAM/Storage and 4.0GHz AtomChip@ CPU were used in both computers. SG111 was the only one to receive an Award in the Computer Components category for Design & Engineering. SG220 was not submitted for a nomination because the same new components were used in it as in SG111. Both computers were ready for work right after being turned on and did not require rebooting of Windows, unlike when regular RAM and HDD are used. Despite the fast speed of the new RAM and CPU, the overall speed of the computers depended on other slower components mounted on the motherboard of the computers. In the new model SG220-2 the motherboard and its structure are fully replaced. The new RAM has 256 bits (4 x 64bits) in a word, not 64 bits as in SG111 and SG220. For proper functioning of Windows XP, which works with fewer bits in a word, the new AtomChip@decoder/transceiver, AtomChip@co-processor and AtomChip@Quantum II processor were utilized. The real speed of the system is limited by the fact that the operational systems used in SG220-2 have slow work speed compared to the capabilities of the new RAM and processor. However, today it is the fastest personal computer on the market. It will be possible to review the testing report issued by one of the reputable laboratories. The test report will be published by patent office at release of the patent. It also can be read on CES 2006, Booth number 36604, LVCC SO4. Due to a change of management of the company Computechnics Atom Chip Corporate SDN BHD (Malaysia), devastating flood in the region in the Fall of 2004 and other reasons the contracts with the suppliers of components were not concluded and serial release of SG111 and SG220 was not begun.





RAM COMPARTMENT

Non-Volatile Quantum-Optical
Synchronous RAM [200-pin SODIMM]

DC Input Voltage: 1.4V Â±5%
Standby: <0.25ÂµA
Read: 1.0 ÂµA
Write: 1.5 ÂµA
Reading time:0.3 ns
Update time:0.5 ns
Temperature Operating: -50+125CÂº
Humidity Operating: 5 - 95%
Shock Operating [max]:2,000G

ORGANIZATION OF 1TB NvIOpSRAM:

4 chips x 256GB each
One word = 4 x 64bits
Communications with AtomChip@Quantum@II
processor through AtomChip@ decoder/transceiver
and AtomChip@ co-processor.

New 1TB RAM has 64 sectors of 16GB in each sector.
Each 4 sectors are united into packets. Altogether
there are 16 packets. Each copy of the Operational
System works only in one sector of the packet. The
rest of the packets are used as a reserve and for
another Operational System (for example "Linux").
Empty packets can also be used as storage.


STORAGE COMPARTMENT

Non-Volatile Quantum RAM / STORAGE
[2 x 1TB (ATA IDE)]

DC Input Voltage: 5.0V Â±10%
Standby: <0.5ÂµA
Read: 1.5 ÂµA
Write: 2.5 ÂµA
Reading time: 60 ns
Update time: 120 ns
Temperature Operating: -50+125CÂº
Humidity Operating: 5 - 95%
Shock Operating: [max]:2,000G

hope they can carry something about this notebook in the jan or feb issue of digit !

Sanman


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2005)

> Sale Price: $8500-$15000 (depends
> on the completeness).



I think sane people will stick to their ibooks and centrino's....


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 2, 2005)

*uber cool*

this can sure be added to the uber cool - or - drool maal of the digit section i'm sure.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 3, 2005)

i'll higher a z++ bodyguard service to carry this one around


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 4, 2005)

wonder what the cooling system on this baby would be like,though the whole thing looks pretty much like a hoax.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah looks like a bit of hoax to me too. Specially cos its slated to release as early as next month. But, if it's true then its mind boggling.


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 5, 2005)

*still a mystery*

after reading the hoax accusition, i ran a search all over the net to prove wrong, but i am left but nothing but mystery surrounding the notebook.

here are some links to those sites.

*wireless.ittoolbox.com/blogs/featuredentry.asp?i=5729
*jkontherun.blogs.com/jkontherun/2005/09/the_atomchip_no.html
*www.theregister.com/2005/09/07/atom_chip_miracle_machine/
*www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/weblog/permalink/atomchip_notebook_computer/

we have to wait for only a month for this to come out at CeBit. let's see....


----------



## Insane Devil (Dec 10, 2005)

amazing laptop! but have they really developed applications that might actually need this kinda raw power???


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 10, 2005)

*oh yes*

yeah there is > try F.E.A.R in full graphics mode on this machine.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Dec 12, 2005)

not much of a looker for a $15k lappy !?!?!?!?


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 12, 2005)

*most wanted*

hmmm..we could take it to 'the shop' like in nfs:most wanted and get some vinyl on !


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 12, 2005)

what more cud one alive human desire for


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 12, 2005)

*yes....*

yeah, and one more thing i forgot , the *nitro* is alreay inside so no need to upgrade that part.....haha


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 27, 2005)

*some proof*

the thing does exist guys, here is some more links that shed light on the lappy.

New Page
*atomchip.com/_wsn/page8.html

The CES Exhibition 
*cesweb.org/attendees/show_floor/product_locator/product_details.asp?prodid=7182

Patents 
*atomchip.com/_wsn/page2.html

Info on their patent 
*patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser...d=ptxt&s1=5,717,235&OS=5,717,235&RS=5,717,235


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 27, 2005)

loox like hoax


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 28, 2005)

its a fack.. already posted earlier in this forum.


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 28, 2005)

i go through their website.
i think it exits


----------



## sanmansp (Dec 28, 2005)

*it's real alright*

it is real alright, if ces mentions about their stall at their expo gives details,
the patents are clearly mentioned at the atomchip site, [*atomchip.com/_wsn/page2.html]

take US5841689 for example, i did the patent search personally by going up to [*www.uspto.gov/] and thus the links.

this stuff is for real...the figures are unbelievable, little out of the intel and amd league, that is causing the 'hoax fixation' for the lappy.

i am sure now this stuff exists. have a look urself, let's be open minded about this and welcome it in.


----------

